# Lake Audobon Fishing



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Is there still good action on Audobon?What depths are people catching fish at.haven't been out in a few weeks and would appreciate a few hints so i can get on fish faster.

have a good new year

:beer:


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

I was out on Thursday, fished the south side. No bites, tried water depths from 18' to 10 '. Ice was 6" to 15" thick some guys were driving out. I took the atv and drove thru water twice.Both times it was wet under snow banks.
The reports I have gotten from this weekend are it is still slow, with a few guys picking up a couple here and the bite is lite.

Good Luck 
Dean


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

just wondering if anyone can help me with the location of any of these spots? old church bay and carbody island? thanks for any help


----------

